

Spacewar on an emulated PDP-1 - salgernon
http://www.masswerk.at/spacewar/

======
TehCorwiz
This is great! I love seeing in-depth digital preservation. While I'm way too
young to remember the original Spacewar, the DOS decedent of the same name
will forever be a fond childhood memory.

On a completely unrelated note, somewhere I have some amazing 5'x8' (yes feet)
ASCII-art mosaics or the Mona Lisa and the moon on green-bar from the early
70s. I should probably take steps to preserve them. Or at least share them.

